# Reconstruction of Dante's face ....



## j d worthington (Jan 12, 2007)

A reconstruction of the face of Dante Alighieri has proved rather surprising to some:

Dante gets posthumous nose job - 700 years on - Yahoo! News

The story is from Reuters, is by Philip Pullella, is datelined Thurs., Jan. 11, 2007, and is titled "Dante gets posthumous nose job - 700 years on" (a hideous title, but what can you say...)



> ROME (Reuters) - Italian scientists have made a reconstruction of the face of the poet Dante some 700 years after he died and have found some surprises, particularly about the supposed shape of his famous aquiline nose.
> 
> "It was a surprise for me too," said Professor Giorgio Gruppioni, an anthropologist at the University of Bologna's campus in Ravenna, the Adriatic city where Dante is buried.
> 
> ...


----------

